# My dedicated basement HT



## toyotafan (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been working on my theater for about 15 months and am almost done. Here's a few pics. The walls are all acoustically treated per Bryan Pape.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice work... :T

Where are you hiding all the equipment?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## toyotafan (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, the equipment closet is adjacent to the main entry door at the back of the room. It's the larger one next to the column. The smaller one is a media closet. I'll try and get some more pics of the screenwall, 4way motorized masking system, and equipment closet.

The only major thing left to do is building the subs.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

How about a pic of the equipment.


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Toyotafan (man its rough saying your name...I dispise that brand.) You need to minimize your pics. They are too big.


----------

